# fog machine question



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Is the fog machine you can buy around Halloween at Walmart any good? I want a few for my front yard and for a scene or two of my home haunt. I don't wanna spend alot I think those were in the 28$/38$ range I can't remember


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have some of those cheaper machines for many years. Still do. But once you use up the juice that comes with them, I buy better quality juice. The only drawback with cheaper machines is warm up and reheat. When you buy expensive machines, the heat up faster and have the ability to constantly make fog. It that the cheaper the machine, the longer the reheat between cycles. And it is probably just me but reheat always happens when you want to fog the most.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with stagehand. I originally started with the $20-$40 ones. In my head I pictured billowing smoke pouring out but was disappointed. I decided that I was going to upgrade and switched to chauvet a few years ago. If you look long enough you can find discounts or sales. For example I bought 2 brand new Chauvet 1800 Hurricanes for $132 each on Amazon so I got 2 for less than the regular cost of 1...


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Not sure where you are located, however, Guitar Center or Musician's Friend both nave stand alone stores, as well as catalog-internet ordering. A lot of times the local store will have closeouts or returns that cannot be found via the net....and a lot of the time up to as much as 50% off....Just a thought


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

its hard to put a price tag on good fog, cuz you will kick yourself when you realize that your fog machine is only capable of shooting little puffs at a time that you cant even see and that rise and dissipate in seconds, even with a chiller lol. I would at least go with a 1k watt and a chiller, they are a little more expensive, but well worth it. the chauvet models are pretty popular with haunters but as said before, they are pricey. good luck!


----------

